# [Konqueror/JAVA/HTTPS] Ne marche pas !

## l_arbalette

Bonsoir à tous,

Comme je le disais dans un thread précédent, je suis en train de passer sous Konqueror pour surfer sur Internet.

Je suis en train de me rendre compte que Java fonctionne mal, voir pas du tout dans certains cas.

Je m'explique sur un cas particulier : je consulte les cours de Bourse sur  Fortuneo. Quand on veut consulter le graphique d'une action (aller dans la fiche valeur d'une action, et cliquer sur "Accès graphique interactif, cliquer ici"), une applet Java se lance.

Chez moi, ça se lance bien (les données se chargent, et le graphique apparaît), mais par contre, pas moyen de cliquer sur les boutons zoom+ ou zoom-, ou quoique ce soit d'autre. Tout est figé, ce qui est parfaitement inutile !

De plus, quand je me connecte à mon compte, en https, c'est pire : la même applet ne marche plus du tout : les données ne se chargent pas, et le graphique ne peut donc pas s'afficher.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Note : quand je paramètre le Java pour que Konqueror utilise Blackdown plutôt que Sun, et quand je ne suis pas connecté à mon compte, les boutons remarchent (mais toujours rien à faire quand je suis loggué).

Voici ce qui est installé sur mon PC :

```
java-config -L

The following VMs are available for generation-2:

1)      Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03 [blackdown-jdk-1.4.2]

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.10 [sun-jdk-1.5]

3)      Sun JDK 1.6.0 [sun-jdk-1.6]
```

J'ai suivi ce tuto pour Java et Konqueror (notamment pour la partie traitant des protocoles https), mais ça n'a rien changé. Ils parlent de tester l'applet avec l'appletviewer. Mais je ne comprend pas comment ça marche.

J'ai bien les fichiers mentionnés, à la bonne place :

```
ls -lha /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/kjava/

total 693K

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root  248 jan  8 11:42 .

drwxr-xr-x 142 root root 4,1K déc 22 21:26 ..

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   80 sep 23 17:47 icons

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  12K sep 25 07:02 jcert.jar

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 6,2K sep 25 07:03 jnet.jar

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 504K sep 25 07:03 jsse.jar

-rw-r--r--   1 root root 154K nov 14 13:02 kjava.jar

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  229 nov 14 13:02 kjava.policy

-rw-r--r--   1 root root  189 nov 14 13:02 pluginsinfo
```

Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que quand l'applet démarre, je vois une espèce de graine de café, alors que sous FireFox, je voyais le logo Sun, avec le "soleil" dont les rayons brillent à tour de rôle en tournant (c'est très poétique !   :Laughing:  ). Je me suis dit que peut-être Konqueror utilisait, malgré le paramétrage global de Java, la Blackdown de manière foireuse....mais quand je force l'adresse de java Sun 1.5 dans configuration -> configurer Konqueror -> Java et Javascript -> Emplacement de l'exécutable Java = /opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10/bin/java, ça ne change absolument rien.

J'ai essayé de lancer la console Java Sun 1.5 (/opt/sun-jdk-1.5.0.10/bin/jconsole), mais je ne comprend rien à ce qu'on peut y lire....

Qu'est-ce que ça donne chez vous ? Savez-vous tester l'applet avec appletviewer ? Savez-vous s'il y a des outils me permettant de dépatouiller cela ?

----------

## guilc

J'ai le même problème avec l'applet d'upload de photos de mypixmania :/

Si tu regardes la console java (le symbole java en bas a droite dans la barre d'état), il indique bien la bonne version de java, mais l'erreur est... bizarre...

Un workaround bizarre : j'ai réussi a faire marche l'applet de mypixmania en changeant l'identité de mon konqueror (en le faisant passer pour firefox...) dans le menu "outils" => "modification de l'identité". indice ?

Ceci dit, chez moi, ton applet dynamique de fortuneo marche très bien, sans rien faire (juste accepcter un certificat ssl)

----------

## l_arbalette

Alors j'ai essayé en changeant l'identité de Konqueror (j'ai essayé plusieurs choses), mais rien ne change.

J'ai vu effectivement qu'on pouvait lancer la console Java depuis Konqueror via une petite icône en bas à droite (merci pour le tip). Cela me renseigne effectivement sur la version de Java utilisée. C'est bien la Sun 1.5

Mais mon problème persiste, à l'identique. Dans la console, pas de message d'erreur particulier. Mais impossible de cliquer sur les boutons....(j'accepte également un certificat SSL)

Quelle est ta config exactement ?

----------

## guilc

 *l_arbalette wrote:*   

> Alors j'ai essayé en changeant l'identité de Konqueror (j'ai essayé plusieurs choses), mais rien ne change.
> 
> J'ai vu effectivement qu'on pouvait lancer la console Java depuis Konqueror via une petite icône en bas à droite (merci pour le tip). Cela me renseigne effectivement sur la version de Java utilisée. C'est bien la Sun 1.5
> 
> Mais mon problème persiste, à l'identique. Dans la console, pas de message d'erreur particulier. Mais impossible de cliquer sur les boutons....(j'accepte également un certificat SSL)
> ...

 

Rien de spécial : tout en ~x86 : konqueror 3.5.5, java 1.6, mais ça marche aussi avec java 1.5, je viens de tester...

Tu n'aurais pas un truc bizarre ? genre blocage de cookie, blocage d'une URL dans le module "adblock" de konqueror ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Peux-tu verifier dans un console : eselect java-nsplugin list

Pour moi j'ai :

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5  current

Pour toi, c'est blackdown qui est 'current', ce qui explique le grain de café.

Vérifie egalement : eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5  system-vm user-vm

A+

----------

## l_arbalette

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Rien de spécial : tout en ~x86 : konqueror 3.5.5, java 1.6, mais ça marche aussi avec java 1.5, je viens de tester...
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas un truc bizarre ? genre blocage de cookie, blocage d'une URL dans le module "adblock" de konqueror ?

 

Bon, désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus tôt : j'avais d'autres chats à fouetter entre temps (euh...désolé à Titoucha et les autres !   :Wink:  )

@guilc : Je n'ai pas de blocage de cookies, rien de paramétré dans le module AdBlock...

J'ai quand même un peu avancé entre temps, et voici une synthèse du problème (parce qu'en fait, selon la config et le mode de connection (HTTP ou HTTPS), je n'ai pas les mêmes problèmes.

En gros, voici l'état actuel sous Konqueror :

----------------------------------Les boutons marchent------------------------Chargement données----------------

----------------------------- HTTP ------------  HTTPS --------------------------- HTTP------------ HTTPS-------------

BlackDown 1.4.6 ---------- OK -------------  OK ------------------------------  OK --------------- Non OK-----------

Sun 1.5.0.10--------------- Non OK---------  Non OK------------------------ OK ----------------Non OK-----------

Sun 1.6---------------------  OK ------------- OK-------------------------------  OK---------------- Non OK----------

Sous Firefox,

Sun 1.5.0.10--------------- Non OK-----------Non OK--------------------------- OK---------------- OK--------------

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Peux-tu verifier dans un console : eselect java-nsplugin list 
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Alors, chez moi, ça donne :

```
eselect java-nsplugin list

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5  current

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6

```

et

```
eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5  system-vm

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6
```

Enfin, en console Java, en protocole HTTPS, après reconfiguration pour utiliser JAva Sun 1.6, j'ai récupéré les éléments suivants :

```
Java VM version: 1.6.0

Java VM vendor:  Sun Microsystems Inc.

Java VM: Sun Microsystems Inc. 1.6.0

SecurityManager=org.kde.kjas.server.KJASSecurityManager@15d8d75

----------------------------------------------------

Konqueror Java Console Help

[...]

----------------------------------------------------

KJAS: JSObject.getWindow

KJAS: JSObject.ctor: [WINDOW]

Data request: http://www.fortuneo.fr/static/FRT5.2/fnCharts_PC/predefined_indicators.txt

KJAS: evaluate ("   var agent=navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();   if((agent.indexOf("msie") != -1) && (agent.indexOf("opera") == -1))   

   document.FnChartsApplet1.setBrowserType("msie");   else   

   document.FnChartsApplet1.setBrowserType("not_msie");")

Data request (UTF 8): https://www.fortuneo.fr/static/FRT5.2/fnCharts_PC/../../../cgi-bin/webact/WebBank/scripts/FRT5.2/outils/fnCharts_PC/

load_configuration.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@1903116544.1169991166@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccceaddjmilfedecfngcfkmdffkdfij.0

&userID=621997

Data request: https://www.fortuneo.fr/static/FRT5.2/fnCharts_PC/../../../cgi-bin/webact/WebBank/scripts/FRT5.2/lesMarches/

fncharts_dataHistorique.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@1903116544.1169991166@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccceaddjmilfedecfngcfkmdffkdfij.0

&symbol=FR0004026250&plisinh=025_FR0004026250&devise=undefined

Exception in thread "Thread-3" java.lang.ClassCastException: org.kde.kjas.server.KJASHttpURLConnection cannot be

cast to javax.net.ssl.HttpsURLConnection

   at fnCharts.aF.a(Unknown Source)

   at fnCharts.dx.d(Unknown Source)

   at fnCharts.dE.K(Unknown Source)

   at fnCharts.dE.m(Unknown Source)

   at fnCharts.cc.h(Unknown Source)

   at fnCharts.S.run(Unknown Source)

   at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:619)
```

J'ai cru comprendre que sous Konqueror, la gestion de Java est faite par le paquet KJAS (ce qui explique au passage le grain de café, quelquesoit la VM utilisée, ce qui n'a donc rien à voir avec Blackdown : c'est KJAS qui affiche le grain de café). Donc, d'après mon "tableau" (à la mise en forme approximative   :Embarassed:  ) ci-dessus, et l'output de la console Java, il semblerait :

1/ que la Sun 1.5.0.10 pose problème chez moi sur cet applet Fortuneo (alors que ça marche chez Guilc)

2/ que KJAS a un problème avec le protocole HTTPS, autrement dit, la connection sécurisée n'est pas bien gérée par KJAS (cf le message KJASHttpURLConnection cannot be cast to javax.net.ssl.HttpsURLConnection et le Unknown Source).

A la limite, que la version Sun 1.5 ne marche pas, je m'en fiche puisque la Sun 1.6 fonctionne. Donc on peut se concentrer sur KJAS et HTTPS.

Est-ce que vous êtes d'accord avec mon analyse ? Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait résoudre ça ? Ou me proposer des tests pour avancer ?

----------

## _tebra_

Je n'ai pas fait d'analyse aussi poussée que toi mais j'en suis arrivé à la même conclusion que toi. Je ne suis pas arrivé à utiliser Konqueror pour consulter mon compte banquaire (qui utilise java sur https) mais j'y suis jamais arrivé  :Arrow:  j'ai compilé firefox sur lequel cela fonctionne partiellement...

----------

## l_arbalette

ben c'est pas encourageant ça....mais effectivement, sous Firefox, ça marche.

Je continue à chercher...

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Pour le java-vm, tu as un vm niveau systeme, tu peux également le faire pour l'utilisateur dans une console :

                 eselect  java-vm set user sun-jdk-1.6

Tjr en console, mais accès root, eselect java-nsplugin set sun-jdk-1.6

Ainsi  tout pointe sur le sun 1.6.

Pour ma banque, sous konqueror, je n'utilise pas la variable java. Dans le settings de konqueror, vérifie que tu pointes bien sur le bon le java de sun.

Sur base du documents d'update du java, toujours pour régler un problème de certificat (chez moi), j'ai entre autre lancer en console "java-check-config" qui m'a installé le "virtual/java-1.4" (???) mais a solutionner le problème. 

Pour finir, dans le java security (ControPanel), j'ai du inclure un rep local avec all permission. http://www.dexia.be/docs/netbanking/explanation_existing_users_fr.pdf

En espérant t'avoir aider.

----------

## l_arbalette

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Pour le java-vm, tu as un vm niveau systeme, tu peux également le faire pour l'utilisateur dans une console :
> 
>                  eselect  java-vm set user sun-jdk-1.6
> 
> Tjr en console, mais accès root, eselect java-nsplugin set sun-jdk-1.6
> ...

 

C'est déjà le cas chez moi.

En plus, on voit bien que c'est la Sun 1.6 qui est utilisée, comme demandé : c'est celle qui est indiqué sur la première ligne de la console de débugage Java.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Sur base du documents d'update du java, toujours pour régler un problème de certificat (chez moi), j'ai entre autre lancer en console "java-check-config" qui m'a installé le "virtual/java-1.4" (???) mais a solutionner le problème. 
> 
> 

 

Je n'ai pas java-check-config chez moi. Je n'ai que java-check-environment, et ça dit que tout va bien.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Pour finir, dans le java security (ControPanel), j'ai du inclure un rep local avec all permission. http://www.dexia.be/docs/netbanking/explanation_existing_users_fr.pdf
> 
> En espérant t'avoir aider.

 

Intéressant ! Mais après avoir essayé, pas d'amélioration...

Par contre, je me suis rendu compte qu'en copiant dans Konqueror l'URL https:// indiquée dans la console Java (la ligne Data Request), ligne qui semble générer l'erreur, j'obtiens bien les données censées alimenter le graphique !

Voyez-vous même :

 *https://www.fortuneo.fr/static/FRT5.2/fnCharts_PC/../../../cgi-bin/webact/WebBank/scripts/FRT5.2..... wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 20020207,44,45,43.89,44.81,457110,20420259.024414
> 
> 20020208,43.92,44.51,42.6,42.6,491549,21355872
> ...

 

Donc les données sont bien accessibles sans problème ! C'est KJAS qui a un problème pour les récupérer et alimenter l'applet (qui sait quoi en faire !)

Comment ça se fait, ça ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Ayant du temps devant moi, j'ai commencé a voir ton problème plus en avant. Bonne nouvelle, chez moi aussi bien en http qu'en https aucun problème et le zoom + et - fonctionne, peux t'envoyer snapshot konqueror. Mauvaise nouvelle, pourquoi pas chez toi ?

Je suis sur une autre station : sur celle-ci j'ai que le sun-jdk-1.5 :

ustruck@pc2gentoo ~ $ eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5  system-vm user-vm

ustruck@pc2gentoo ~ $ eselect java-nsplugin list

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5  current

Je me permet d'insister sur le settings eselect java-vm, vérifie que le sun-jdk soit aussi pour le user-vm (eselect java-vm set user sun-jdk-1.6).

Edit : 11/02/07 : Enlever emerge --info ne correspond pas au problèmeLast edited by USTruck on Sun Feb 11, 2007 9:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l_arbalette

Pour être sûr, j'ai lancé ta commande : 

```
eselect java-vm set user sun-jdk-1.6
```

Le résultat désormais :

```
select java-nsplugin list

Available Java browser plugins

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6  current

eselect java-vm list

Available Java Virtual Machines:

  [1]   blackdown-jdk-1.4.2

  [2]   sun-jdk-1.5

  [3]   sun-jdk-1.6  system-vm user-vm
```

Mais ça ne change rien :

 *Console Java wrote:*   

> Data request: https://www.fortuneo.fr/static/FRT5.2/fnCharts_PC/../../../cgi-bin/webact/WebBank/scripts/FRT5.2/lesMarches/
> 
> fncharts_dataHistorique.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@1367998217.1170612505@@@@&BV_EngineID=
> 
> ccdjaddkdiekkdfcfngcfkmdffkdfij.0&symbol=FR0004026250&plisinh=025_FR0004026250&devise=undefined
> ...

 

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> chez moi aussi bien en http qu'en https aucun problème

 

Comment tu fais pour tester le https, sans compte chez eux ?

----------

## USTruck

J'ai essayé le lien donné sur le premier post, fonctionne aussi bien en http qu'en https. 

Par contre suite a discussion avec l_arbalette, sur la page en question il y a un lien "Accès graphique interactif, cliquez ici". 

C'est ce greffon qui pose problème. En http pas de problème, HTTPS lui est effectivement inopérant.

Mon message d'erreur :

-----------------

KJAS: JSObject.getWindow

KJAS: JSObject.ctor: [WINDOW]

KJAS: evaluate ("	var agent=navigator.userAgent.toLowerCase();	if((agent.indexOf("msie") != -1) && (agent.indexOf("opera") == -1))		document.FnChartsApplet1.setBrowserType("msie");	else		document.FnChartsApplet1.setBrowserType("not_msie");")

Data request: https://www.fortuneo.fr/static/FRT5.2/fnCharts_PC/../../../cgi-bin/webact/WebBank/scripts/

FRT5.2/lesMarches/fncharts_dataHistorique.jsp?

BV_SessionID=@@@@1294606666.1170618417@@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdfaddkdiekifecfngc

fkmdffkdfii.0&symbol=FR0010242511&plisinh=025_FR0010242511&devise=

Exception in thread "Thread-2" java.lang.ClassCastException: com.sun.net.ssl.internal.www.protocol.https.HttpsURLConnectionOldImpl

	at fnCharts.aF.a(Unknown Source)

	at fnCharts.dx.d(Unknown Source)

	at fnCharts.dE.K(Unknown Source)

	at fnCharts.dE.m(Unknown Source)

	at fnCharts.cc.h(Unknown Source)

	at fnCharts.S.run(Unknown Source)

	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:595)

Edit : 

Trouver quelque info sur howto kde : http://www.konqueror.org/javahowto/

J'ai suivi le howto -> n'a pas fonctionné toujours le problème. 

Il semblerai donc bien que KJAS est fautif comme l'a démontré l_arbalette.Last edited by USTruck on Sat Feb 10, 2007 3:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## l_arbalette

Vu que je n'ai pas été très clair (merci à Ustruck via Jabber, qui m'a aidé) et qu'en plus, finalement, on peut tester mon problème en HTTPS sans avoir de compte chez Fortuneo via le lien que je donne :

en gros, chez moi, ce lien en HTTP fonctionne bien (graphique qui s'affiche)

Et celui là en HTTPS ne fonctionne pas (pas de graphique).

Est-ce que des âmes charitables pourrait tester ces 2 liens sous Konqueror, et me dire s'ils ont le même problème ?

Et si pas de problème : pouvez-vous poster le résultat de la console Java ?

----------

## l_arbalette

n'y-a-t-il vraiment pas quelqu'un qui pourrait, sous Konqueror, cliquer sur les 2 liens que je donne, et me dire si ça marche ??

(si vous avez un message comme quoi la session est expiré : je remet les liens à jour, c'est pas un problème)

----------

## l_arbalette

bon, apparemment, les liens sont morts trop vite.

Donc, la seule façon de tester (et de me dire), c'est de cliquer sur le lien donné dans mon premier post :

C'est celui-ci que je remet.

Puis sous le graphique en haut de page, cliquer sur "Accès graphique interactif"

En HTTP, ça devrait marcher...

Ensuite, pour tester le HTTPS, il suffit de rajouter le S derrière HTTP dans la barre d'adresse

Merci pour ceux qui prendront le temps de le faire !

----------

## Temet

 *Quote:*   

> Exception in thread "Thread-2" java.lang.ClassCastException: com.sun.net.ssl.internal.www.protocol.https.HttpsURLConnectionOldImpl
> 
> 

 

----------

## l_arbalette

c'est bizarre : tu as la même erreur qu'Ustruck, mais différente de la mienne....

En plus, Ustruck a finalement réussi à faire marcher l'applet par hasard en ayant été obligé de formater son home (d'après ce que j'ai compris sous Jabber), et de le réinstaller....pour l'instant, je vois pas le rapport...

Une idée ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Suite a demande par jabber, j'ai tenté ce soir de mettre mes infos  .... je n'arrive pas a reproduire mon résultat de la nuit dernière (10 au 11). (J'Y ETAIS arrivé pourtant).

J'ai un portable, sur lequel pendant la semaine j'avais formaté une partition pour une autre et donc tout mon /home .... perdu. Pas de backup, recréation du profil (pendant la semaine) et lors de mes première connexion  cela a fonctionné !!!!

Ce soir j'ai des problèmes de connexion, perte réseau entre autre (mon provider ou ma ligne j'en sais rien). Tenterai a nouveau le week-end prochain. 

Mille excuse a tous

----------

## l_arbalette

une info de plus : j'ai essayé en bootant sur un CD Knoppix, version 5.0

Le résultat est le même : ça ne marche pas en HTTPS (alors que OK en HTTP)

----------

## l_arbalette

je sèche toujours.....

vraiment personne qui aurait d'autres pistes ?

----------

